# Titlu de sultă



## SkyP

Hello,
I appreciate any help with translating the following Romanian phrases into English, which are part of a legal document related to real estate:

"cu titlu de sulta"

(_additional topics removed by the moderator_)


----------



## farscape

Hey SkyP, you can only have one topic per thread and we need your attempt at translation too.

Please start new threads for the other two topics. 

farscape - moderator


----------



## irinet

I know that 'sulta' comes from the French 'soulte'. I am not sure that it could refer to a 'balancing payment settlement'?!


----------



## farscape

Titlu de sultă -> in a commercial transaction refers to a cash payment as a compensation (compensating) balance, in line with what _irinet_ has indicated already. Not to be confused with down-payment or cash deposit.

Later,
f.


----------

